# Bet with the Nets fans...



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

for those of you who don't know we have a bet that within a month we will have passed them in posts, this will be very hard but we have been very active and it is possible, I'm matched up with Tom and R-Star is matched up with Petey, who else is in on the bet?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

me and Bizzy Ripsta
hey Tic if you now how to make stuff once we kill the Nets can you make an avatar for me to give Bizzy Ripsta saying Pacers rule the Nets?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

I would be in but I dont know who to match up with.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> me and Bizzy Ripsta
> hey Tic if you now how to make stuff once we kill the Nets can you make an avatar for me to give Bizzy Ripsta saying Pacers rule the Nets?


yeah sure I can make some avatars for them, you know in the last day we have tripled their posts! Keep it up and their ours!



> I would be in but I dont know who to match up with.


Just go find a fan at the Nets board and PM them and ask if they will take you on for the bet


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah sure I can make some avatars for them, you know in the last day we have tripled their posts! Keep it up and their ours!
> ...


Ok I may do that.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If you want me to Xavier Ill talk to Petey and see if he can find a matchup.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I said I'm in it in the thread but nobody challenged me.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dont worry, whoever wants to join up let me know and Ill try to find you a partner. Everyones welcome.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Ok I may do that.


Go to Petey's "Nets Fans Roll Call!!!" topic to find fans. 


I PMed Excel and he doesn't accept, I'm challenging Netsfan30


----------



## Pooh (Jun 1, 2003)

It's a no contest...we'll win, we devoted, committed, etc  Some of us more than others, hehe. But we're strong and getting organized day after day.

The road to the title begins...right now!


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Dont worry, whoever wants to join up let me know and Ill try to find you a partner. Everyones welcome.


Im gonna take you up on that if you have the time, thanks.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pooh</b>!
> It's a no contest...we'll win, we devoted, committed, etc  Some of us more than others, hehe. But we're strong and getting organized day after day.
> 
> The road to the title begins...right now!


thats right we will win, in the last day we have had about 225 posts which is way more than them.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> thats right we will win, in the last day we have had about 225 posts which is way more than them.


Yep they have only had like 70.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha good job, a bet is a bet, but I mentioned to R-star what might happen to quality of posts.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38103

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38113

And all the wacky quote, one liners would be considered spam on other boards? Not here?

Just wondering.

-Petey


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nothing wrong with the posts so far. If theres a problem with this thread we can just make it our dream thread alla the Raptors board. I think this threads a good motivator to post up on our board. Most people who post on this thread make about 5 posts on other Pacer threads while they stop by.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Our post quality isn't low, at least we haven't stooped to name games in our forum to up the post count.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Agreed. We're posting the same way we always have. I feel pretty sorry for the nets. Anyone who wants to get in the bet should do it now before they realise how quick we're going to catch up.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Did you 2 happen to click on the url of the 2 posts I posted up? They are 100% the same topic, and about members browsing the forum... you sure you had done that before?

You have also informed the board about tv dinners before too?

Hmm, don't recall that.

-Petey


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Well Petey here is a quote from Xavier8 "Oh crap I forgot there was already a topic like this, sorry bout that guys" he accidentily made both topics and people posted in both.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> Well Petey here is a quote from Xavier8 "Oh crap I forgot there was already a topic like this, sorry bout that guys" he accidentily made both topics and people posted in both.


Most forums merge the 2, and the same people don't post in both... hence raising counts?

-Petey


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Most forums merge the 2, and the same people don't post in both... hence raising counts?
> ...


oops my bad, I never thought to do that, I'll go and do that


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

We'll merge them then if its a big deal. Never done it before so I dont know how. Also, the tv dinner was a small OT in a post of mine, your acting like I made a whole post about it but it was only an extra blerb to let Tic and Xavier know I'd be gone for abit. No big deal. Trust me, we arent padding posts.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

don't worry about merging them R-Star, I already did it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ah, it's cute, here is 1 more reply for you 2 guys. 

I don't think there is a single reader that visits this forum would say it's the usual behavior of posting, besides the 2 examples of threads I posted, I have seen in other forums where people choice to post about personal topics, followed by "take it to pm", and closed. 

And like above, the posting is even cuter... see you have turned an issue into more posts.

Like I said I bought it up in the first PM I sent you in regards to the bet, and how I mentioned post quality, but hey if that is the post quality here, I was mistaken about the past.

-Petey


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Please dont come into our forum and talk down to us. Like I said, OUR forum. This is how we've always posted on here and its how we will continue. We are close knit and I find it alot easier to post on an OT thread to everyone (Tic, Bud, X, and all other Pacer fans) instead of sending out hundreds of pms. This happens on all the big boards, aka Bulls, Lakers, Raptors and Blazers. We always have about 1 thread active about OT, and I see nothing wrong with that. We were a forum that had me, Tic and Bud as the only main posters before and Tic and myself have brought many people to the board. This is how we do our work and I think we're doing a good job. In my eyes, we have a top notch forum and I wouldnt have it any other way. If you were misslead and didnt know this was our style then you can pull out of the bet no questions asked, but I realy think you should look at other forums before you judge ours. We do a good job here.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I am not talking down to you guys, if it seems so, I apologize, I would say I am a bit more upset. I sent you both a pm, or am typing it up now.

-Petey


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

got your pm and its cleared up. Any more talk about this will be settled in pm's from now on.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

Thats stupid that your saying we cant post somthing OT once in a while and saying that those topics you linked were just to raise post count. Look at some other boreds for instance, I ave seen topics that are labled OT: somthing completley diffrent from basketball. I fine short messages fine as long as they are no...

post 1

post 2

post 3

post 4

and so on...

Just let each others forum post how they want. I personnaly wouldent care at all how your forum posted because I dont go there and I just dont care. Just let it be.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> Thats stupid that your saying we cant post somthing OT once in a while and saying that those topics you linked were just to raise post count. Look at some other boreds for instance, I ave seen topics that are labled OT: somthing completley diffrent from basketball. I fine short messages fine as long as they are no...
> 
> post 1
> ...


don't worry about Petey, he is just sore because he doesn't wanna lose the bet, he was saying R-Star was spamming or something because he was posting twice as much as usual. With the topics I started last night you can't say the post quality is low, look at the "Playing Hurt" one Petey, thats a great read.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Please dont come into our forum and talk down to us. Like I said, OUR forum. This is how we've always posted on here and its how we will continue. We are close knit and I find it alot easier to post on an OT thread to everyone (Tic, Bud, X, and all other Pacer fans) instead of sending out hundreds of pms. This happens on all the big boards, aka Bulls, Lakers, Raptors and Blazers. We always have about 1 thread active about OT, and I see nothing wrong with that. We were a forum that had me, Tic and Bud as the only main posters before and Tic and myself have brought many people to the board. This is how we do our work and I think we're doing a good job. In my eyes, we have a top notch forum and I wouldnt have it any other way. If you were misslead and didnt know this was our style then you can pull out of the bet no questions asked, but I realy think you should look at other forums before you judge ours. We do a good job here.


True, but in the meantime, he's giving us posts


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> True, but in the meantime, he's giving us posts


lol, how ironic. Anyway Tic those topics you made are some of thebest here, good way to keep the topics up.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, how ironic. Anyway Tic those topics you made are some of thebest here, good way to keep the topics up.


I will, I got a membership at ESPN Insider so I could get better topics over here.


----------

